

Two new steam engine designs - spatten
http://whatsup-di.blogspot.ca/2012/05/two-new-steam-engine-designs.html

======
JoeAltmaier
Seems like a lot of gyrations involving heating water in novel ways, just so
it can be called a steam engine. E.g. could have injected the fuel directly
into the cylinder, ignited it there and used the explosive expansion directly
- oh, that's an internal-combustion engine! Too simple I guess ?

------
aidenn0
[https://share.sandia.gov/news/resources/news_releases/brayto...](https://share.sandia.gov/news/resources/news_releases/brayton-
cycle-turbines/)

